# destruction of "genital" warts



## tag60 (Jan 9, 2018)

Please help me code the return visit. I've included info from first visit where problem was first seen, in case clarification is needed. I have two concerns:
1. Are these genital warts based on exam description? That is, shouldn't they be ON genitalia for dx code A63.0?
2. There are destruction codes for genital warts, but again, are these really genital warts? What CPT is correct? (17110?)

First visit:  HPI: Pt notes small hyperpigmented lesions in his pubic area, no known recent exposure to persons with genital warts, thinks they have spread thru shaving.

Exam: GU: Flat hyperpigmented lesions, 6-10, in pubic area above the penis, medial and right lateral. No signs of infection noted.

A/P: A63.0 genital warts. Return to clinic for nitrogen freezing.


Return visit: Reason: Cryotherapy for genital warts. 

Site: right and midline of pubic area.

Lesions treated: Approx. 8-10. Cryo gun, 1 second freeze time with one repeat.

Impression: Genital warts. Treated as above.

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## ellzeycoding (Jan 10, 2018)

Use 17110/17111 for destruction of warts anywhere in the ano/genital pubic area (including the scrotum) OTHER than on the main shaft/structure of the penis itself.  

For warts destroyed on the penis itself, use the 54050-54065 series (depending on method of treatment)

A63.0 is correct for anogenital (veneral) warts.  They don't necessarily have to be ON the penis itself to use this code.


----------

